# Abnormal swelling on leg



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I had my mice out a couple of days ago and one had a cut on her right back leg so I applied tea tree cream and then put her in fresh bedding and left her to heal. The last few days I have been applying and a scab has formed although her leg is now a massive lump and full of fluid. Does anyone have any idea what I can do? She's still walking around fine but it can't be easy for her to clean her legs.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
It sounds like an abscess.
It would be the best to let the vet open it.Probably he will remove the capsule constantly.
After that you have to clean the wound witht an an antiseptic fluid,e.g.:"vetsept",daily.
An antibiotical treatment is adviced,too.

Best whishes.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

The vet had her today and removed absess although unfortunately she didn't make it afterwords as there was a complication of some sort. I wasn't expecting to be told that she had passed away. Quite gutted. These things happen though. Was the friendliest little mouse iv ever had.  poor little saffron.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.

Good Bye,Saffron.
A candle for you.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

bonsai said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Good Bye,Saffron.
> A candle for you.


Thank you <3


----------

